# Leif Ericson meets Red October



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

To start with, I would like to give a word of thanks to Trekriffic for inspiring me on this build. Trekriffic recently finished a build of the Leif Ericson Galatic Cruiser that was the kind of build I really love to follow. He took lots of pictures. Explained step by step what he was doing. Told what materials and tools he was using. And kept his explainations simple. He may not have known it, but he was doing alot of teaching during his build. And not to insult anyone, but at times it seems that those with superior skills, tend to forget that not everyone is at their level. And may not know, what they know, or understand some terms being used. 

Trekriffic even went a step further by giving alot of background information on the ship and it's designer, Matt Jefferies. And in some of this info, there were links that even explained a possible reason that Jefferies tended to use submarine-like qualities in some of his space ship designs. It seems that some people in Matts' day believed that a submarine would be the perfect starting point for building a space traveling vessel. Since it is already designed to be air tight. Myself, having served on a submarine in the U.S. Navy, am also fond of submarines and their various designs. So with all this in mind, I proceeded with an idea to merge the Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser model with a Submarine model.

I actually built the UFO Mystery ship version of the Leif many years ago as a kid. I liked anything that glowed in the dark. But truthfully I have never been that crazy about the long bottle neck on the Leif. So I thought, why not cut off the bottle neck, and replace it with a submarine. This might could be considered the "next generation" of the Leif. And would be in line with a Jefferies ship design.

I looked for a model of the Leif Ericson, and the cheapest I could find was on Amazon for $24.00 with free shipping. I then had to decide which sub to use. I already knew I didn't want to use a typical bullet shaped sub. I wanted something big and menacing. A little homework brought up the Russian built Akula 941, A.K.A. The Typhoon class submarine. The same sub used in the movie, "The Hunt for Red October". It turns out that the Akula 941 is the largest nuclear powered submarine in the world. Some sources state the crew is between 130-150. While others sources say the number is more like 145-175. I guess only the Russians know for sure,lol. In any case, thats a big sub. Especially when you consider that more than half its interior space is taken up by missles and torpedos.

I ordered one model from Amazon that was 1/700 scale. It just seemed too small for my tastes. I then found a 1/350 scale, but it was way out of my budget at $45.00 plus $13.00 shipping. I then found a 1/400 scale on Ebay for $18.00 and free shipping, all the way from Korea. And it has finally arrived. My plan is to cut off the bottle neck of the Leif. Then cut off the tail section just behind the conning tower, on the Red October. And then merge the two ships into one. If all goes according to plan, I will be adding phaser banks, phase cannons, a deflector in the nose of the sub section, multi-directional thrusters, and sliding doors to the landing/cargo bay. As well as deleting the Ion Drive system, in favor of some original warp nacelles. And possibly landing gear......not sure about that one yet. Wish me luck !


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sounds interesting! If you pull it off well, it might look cool! 

Oh, and you might consider using the return key. It's tough reading one big block of text....


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cutting off the bottle neck section of the Leif proved to be easy enough. This thing is made of some very soft plastic. But after cutting off the neck, I got to thinking, that this Leif model definately has alot of possibilities. A person could easily put a deflector in the hole where the neck once was. Then maybe add a star trek galaxy class saucer section and about half of the galaxy class neck section. And some warp nacelles to the top tail fins. Or bottom tail fins, or even all four fins. Then you would have a whole new class off star trek ship. Maybe an idea for another build, another day.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> Cutting off the bottle neck section of the Leif proved to be easy enough. This thing is made of some very soft plastic. But after cutting off the neck, I got to thinking, that this Leif model definately has alot of possibilities. A person could easily put a deflector in the hole where the neck once was. Then maybe add a star trek galaxy class saucer section and about half of the galaxy class neck section. And some warp nacelles to the top tail fins. Or bottom tail fins, or even all four fins. Then you would have a whole new class off star trek ship. Maybe an idea for another build, another day.


This is very cool. I'm flattered that you found my Leif build so inspiring. I agree that you could definitely turn this into a Trek ship without too much trouble.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the progress, sounds very interesting.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like we are going to see a new line of space ship .Can't wait to see this build.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like an interesting build. Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A 1/400 Typhoon?

I wonder if it is the old Revell? kit, or if it is a new tool.

Is there a heavy handed tile pattern in the plastic?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> A 1/400 Typhoon?
> 
> I wonder if it is the old Revell? kit, or if it is a new tool.
> 
> Is there a heavy handed tile pattern in the plastic?


Ironically, I just happen to have a Revell "Hunt for Red October" sub in my stash. It looks to be about the right size for bashing with the Leif too. 
And it does have a "heavy-handed" tile pattern to the hull.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Ironically, I just happen to have a Revell "Hunt for Red October" sub in my stash. It looks to be about the right size for bashing with the Leif too.
> And it does have a "heavy-handed" tile pattern to the hull.


Thats why I asked.
The tile pattern would be the give away, that its the old revell kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got mine halfway modified waiting to find a way to add cargo containers similar to _Botany Bay_. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The kit I have was shipped here from Korea. It does have the tile pattern on it. Although I wouldn't call it "heavy-handed". But it's not the Revell kit. This one is from ACE HOBBY KIT. It is the Red October version, in that it has pictures from the movie on the box. But the writing on the box is in what I assume is Korean. This model is made of some hard plastic,....much harder than the Leif. Scoring through the Leif only took a minute or so. While it took some time to score through the Submarine. Here you can see where I've already cut off the rear of the top half of the sub body, just behind where the conning tower will be. 

Years ago I built the Revell version of this sub. I weighed it down and ran air lines to it. And put it in my Mom's huge aquarium,lol. But that's been long ago. So correct me if I'm wrong,....The version of the model I have now, has 4 of the missle doors that will open. But I don't remember the Revell version having any missle doors that opened. I am I right or wrong ??


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> The kit I have was shipped here from Korea. It does have the tile pattern on it. Although I wouldn't call it "heavy-handed". But it's not the Revell kit. This one is from ACE HOBBY KIT. It is the Red October version, in that it has pictures from the movie on the box. But the writing on the box is in what I assume is Korean. This model is made of some hard plastic,....much harder than the Leif. Scoring through the Leif only took a minute or so. While it took some time to score through the Submarine. Here you can see where I've already cut off the rear of the top half of the sub body, just behind where the conning tower will be.
> 
> Years ago I built the Revell version of this sub. I weighed it down and ran air lines to it. And put it in my Mom's huge aquarium,lol. But that's been long ago. So correct me if I'm wrong,....The version of the model I have now, has 4 of the missle doors that will open. But I don't remember the Revell version having any missle doors that opened. I am I right or wrong ??


It's up in the attic but I don't recall the Revell sub having any opening missile hatches.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Made a little progress last night. I painted the inside of the Leif with flat black, to help contain the light. Then painted the inside of both the Leif and the sub, gloss white, to help reflect the light. The plan is to now paint the inside of the both ships with glow in the dark paint.

I then plan to install LED lights. And drill window holes. Using clear acrylic rods to transmit the light. One problem I'm having is finding 3/32 clear acrylic rods. Can't seem to find them anywhere. Does no one make them in that size ???

Here's a taped together version of what it will look like. Minus the guns and warp engines.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great so far. I can only find clear acrylic rod in 1/16 and 1/8 sizes. Nothing in 3/32.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Plastruct.com: http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineProductDetail.lasso?-op='eq'&CCode=AR-6H


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Paulbo said:


> Plastruct.com: http://www.plastruct.com/Pages/OnlineProductDetail.lasso?-op='eq'&CCode=AR-6H


Thanks alot Paulbo. I appreciate the info.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder if Zero X parts might look good on her.

Perhaps an AWACs saucer or top wing on the conning tower.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

publiusr said:


> I wonder if Zero X parts might look good on her.
> 
> Perhaps an AWACs saucer or top wing on the conning tower.


That certainly sounds like an idea with possibilities. But then, I think the Leif has a great deal of potential to be turned into different ships. Your imagination and skills are the only limits here. I can definately see myself building a different version of this ship at some point. I have even bounced around the idea of turning a Leif into some type of a Star Trek ship. But that's a build for another day. Right now I'm just waiting on a few supplies I have ordered, so I can finish this version.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That looks like the Seaviews big brother.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Dragon kit had a couple missile doors you could glue open and it had a toylike arrangement that would make torpedoes pop out of the front when you folded the dive planes back.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I never seen that version of the sub. But it sounds like my kind of toy !! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> It's up in the attic but I don't recall the Revell sub having any opening missile hatches.


Come up on a real deal on a Revell version of the Red October model, still sealed in the plastic. And I bought it to add to the stack of "builds for the future" lol. Of course, I opened it, and it turns out that it is the exact same model as one I bought from Korea. It even has the four opening missle hatches. The only one difference I can find, is that the Revell version comes with a small missle. And the Korean version doesn't. Although the instructions don't show where to put the missle.

On another note, I have my supplies in, and a little time to work on things. So I should have some progress pics to post by tomorrow.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally making some progress on this thing. Got all the windows drilled out in the sub body and conning tower. And filled all the holes with 1/16 clear acrylic rods. Had the lights in the body, but then removed them. I had ordered cool white LEDs. But didn't like how they made the window lights look blue. Going to replace them with the warm white LEDs. Also got the slot cut out in the front for my deflector.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Korea has a history of having a place for missiles but not actually having working missiles themselves 



DCH10664 said:


> The only one difference I can find, is that the Revell version comes with a small missle. And the Korean version doesn't. Although the instructions don't show where to put the missle.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Had to put this project on the shelf for a little while. The drug store reading glasses, I had been using, just weren't doing the job. And was giving me headaches. So I finally went and got an eye exam, and my first pair of prescription glasses. As it turned out, I needed bi-focals.

Now looking at it with clear vision, I wasn't altogether pleased. And decided to go back to the drawing board. One of my inspirations for doing this was Matt Jefferies and his use of submarine-like qualities in spaceships. But what I had done so far wasn't convincing me this was part of a spaceship.

So I got to looking at the Botany Bay. This ship has submarine-like features that are pretty much "in your face". But still had enough un-submarine-like qualities about it for me to over look the obvious and accept it as a spaceship.

So I decided that I had to do the same with this model. After all, putting windows in a submarine doesn't make it a spaceship. And it's not even an original idea. So with an idea in mind, I started cutting !


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm still looking forward to seeing you merge the two kits!

Please don't give up!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I'm still looking forward to seeing you merge the two kits!
> 
> Please don't give up!


Oh I'm not gonna give up. Progress is just a bit slow with work and family responsibilities getting in the way. Should hopefully make some more progress in the next day or two.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks like SkyDiver with the tail fins!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

A mighty big ship indeed! Those slots you cut into the sub sides.....would make great landing/launch bays for fighters or recon craft. Kinda like the ones on BSG Pegasus. Could be detailed out and backlit. If not that, they could be massive side rail gun emplacements. 

Just a few ideas thrown out. I love the idea, and will be following this thread, for sure!

Sincerely,
MBZ. :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I like where Modelbuilderzero is going. I think this should be a truly massive ship. Make it a carrier of some type maybe. Make rows and rows of really small windows to give it a sense of scale.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> A mighty big ship indeed! Those slots you cut into the sub sides.....would make great landing/launch bays for fighters or recon craft. Kinda like the ones on BSG Pegasus. Could be detailed out and backlit. If not that, they could be massive side rail gun emplacements.
> 
> Just a few ideas thrown out. I love the idea, and will be following this thread, for sure!
> 
> ...


I like the rail gun idea alot ! As for the launch bays, I already have plans for them. But they will be on the Leif part of the ship. And I already have some little 1/1400 ships to put in the bays.

The slots I cut in the sides will be for power plants,....for lack of a better word. The slots will be covered with transparent red sheet PVC from the inside. Then covered with brass mesh and backlit.
The slot in the front will be done the same way, but using blue PVC. It will be the ships deflector.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> I like where Modelbuilderzero is going. I think this should be a truly massive ship. Make it a carrier of some type maybe. Make rows and rows of really small windows to give it a sense of scale.


I have some windows in it. But the smallest acrylic rods I can find are 1/16. But the ship is intended to be quite massive. Since the little fighter ships I have are at 1/1400 scale. I am figuring the whole model at 1/1400. And as long as the sub section is, and then adding the aft section of the Leif. It should figure out to be bigger than the Enterprise D.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> The slots I cut in the sides will be for power plants,....for lack of a better word. The slots will be covered with transparent red sheet PVC from the inside. Then covered with brass mesh and backlit.
> The slot in the front will be done the same way, but using blue PVC. It will be the ships deflector.


Oooh! I can almost see it. If you do it right it should look spectacular.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

THIS is gonna be freakin AWESOME! :wave:
Those launch tube hatches gave me an idea...how about launch elevators for shuttles, or swift attack fighters?


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Any more updates on this amazing build idea? Hmmmm?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This neat build reminds me of the very similar aircraft carrier ship from Star Blazers/Space Cruiser Yamato. Bandai kitted it at one time. It had flat launch decks that opened up on the top of the craft.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Made "some" progress. I got The primary and secondary power plants finished. (I like having back up systems for everything) Covered the side slots(power plants) with transparent red pvc. Then put the slanted circle patterned brass mesh behind the smaller slots. And used a deformed cell patterned brass mesh behind the larger slot.

I then used the transparent blue pvc to cover the rectangular slot in the middle of the nose, as well as the two thinner slots down the sides. And then put the diamond patterned brass mesh behind them. The rectangular slot in the nose is the primary deflector. While the two thinner side slots make up the secondary deflector.

For the photos I just placed a small LED flashlight under the model to give you an idea of what it will look like. My next step will be to build light traps behind the deflectors and the power plants to reflect the light. And to keep you from seeing inside the model.
I plan to build the traps out of sheet styrene. Then cover the traps with crinkled aluminum foil, in hopes of creating a sort of shimmering effect.

Moderbuilderzero,....I may have to steal that launch elevator idea. Just depends on how my 1/1400 speedboat shuttles fit and look on there.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Starting to look like a black stealth ship, that penetrates undetected into enemy space, then launches her recon patrols and air cap fighters from the upper elevator hatches. I would put a retractable landing bay into the bottom somehow, kinda like the Argo had in Starbazers, and keep the elevators for rapid response ships, like the alert craft on deck for an aircraft carrier.

She still needs the rail guns and heavy armament batteries! LOL

Gret job so far. Keep it going!

Sincerely,
MBZ.:wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

the lighting really brings it up!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Starting to look like a black stealth ship, that penetrates undetected into enemy space, then launches her recon patrols and air cap fighters from the upper elevator hatches. I would put a retractable landing bay into the bottom somehow, kinda like the Argo had in Starbazers, and keep the elevators for rapid response ships, like the alert craft on deck for an aircraft carrier.
> 
> She still needs the rail guns and heavy armament batteries! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally got the seams sanded down on the conning tower. Here it is with the lights on. She's coming along,.....slowly, but surely.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool! Kinda looks like something you would see in DUNE.

Keep going!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Cool! Kinda looks like something you would see in DUNE.
> 
> Keep going!


Yeah. It could pass for Guild Highliner or one of the Harkonnen cruisers. Highliners were HUUUGE though.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Got a little painting done on the nose of the sub section today. Using testors flat aluminum. And modified the four missile tubes to make elevators. Later there will be four 1/1400 spaceships sitting on the elevators.

Also got the light traps built inside the top half of the sub section. I used sheet styrene to build the traps. Then covered them with crinkled aluminum foil. But it didn't exactly give me the shimmering effect I was hoping for. Ended up going to walmart and getting some prism tape. And that done the trick.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking great. Keep the posts coming. Still checking frequently with great interest. Can't wait to see what comes next!

MBZ. :wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot ! I appreciate the encouragement. Next I'm working on some twin plasma cannons. And some other details for the top half of the sub section.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, definitely lookin' very kewel and interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally finished the twin plasma cannons. I wanted the turret to look somewhat unusual. And I experimented with a few different ideas. Finally I got into one of my boxes of scrap model parts and such. And found just what I was looking for. 
The main body of the turret is actually a model airplane cockpit turned upside down. The ends were raised and rounded. So I had to sand them down to be even and level with the sides. I then used a small piece of sheet styrene to cover the cockpit and make what would be the bottom of the turret.

I then sanded down the edges smooth. And drilled a hole through from one side to the other. Then placed a tight fitting piece of styrene rod through the holes and mounted the plasma cannons. So now they will still move up and down. 
I found another scrap piece that is round. And made the bottom of the turret so that it still turns left to right. And then after some painting,....there you go ! My version of a twin plasma cannon turret.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking mean. Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Looking mean. Love it!:thumbsup:


Thanks a lot. Working on some phaser banks and other weapons next.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I got the phaser banks finished. Which was really no big deal. I used half round styrene, and painted them dark ghost grey.
I know most people would have just made one long phaser bank. Just as they do on a lot of star trek ships. Instead of making smaller individual phaser banks. But I did it this way for a reason.

To explain, I use the Enterprise D for an example. As I'm sure most of you know. The phaser bank on the top of the saucer section is one continuous bank in a sort of oval "C" shape. Each time a phaser beam is shot, the energy appears to start at the ends of the "C" and then come around and meet at the point where the beam is fired.
This happens every time a shot is fired. Even when the shots are fired rapidly, one after the other. 

But NEVER have I seen two beams fired from one phaser bank at the exact same time. Even when there are two targets being fired at from the same phaser bank. One is fired at, then the other. This leads me to assume that only one beam can be fired from one phaser bank at a time.

Of course I'm no star fleet engineer, or weapons expert. But if this is true. It would make more sense to break up, the large "C" shaped phaser bank, into 6 or 7 individual phaser banks. With the banks not connected to one another. But rather, having each bank with it's own connection to the power source. In theory, this should give the ship the ability to fire 6 or 7 beams at the exact same time.

The only question left is, can the ship provide the energy needed to actually fire 6 or 7 shots at the exact same time ? If so, this would greatly increase the ships defensive abilities. But while I don't have the answers to these questions in regards to Trek. 
The ship I'm making isn't a Trek ship. So I'm going with the idea that my theories are fact, in regards to my ship. And that it can provide the energy needed to fire all phaser banks at once.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Have had a few health issues, and haven't been up to working on this. That along with family obligations, have held up progress. But now I'm back at it. 
The more I looked at this ship. The more I didn't like what I had done with the twin plasma turret. And so I made a slight modification.

I then started on the lower half of the sub section. I'm not sure what this part was originally. But with some paint and a few modifications. And the addition of some acrylic rods that I rounded off the tips. It is now my Ultra Long Range Sensor Array. I also managed to squeeze a 3 mm LED inside the part for lighting.

I mounted it on the bottom of the sub section using Gorilla Brand Super Glue. And then just to add a bit more contrast between the tiled and smooth sections, I sanded down a rectangular section. I then primed and sanded it, before painting the section Gunship Gray.

I also cut out some sections for launch bays. Some of the launch bays will be left open. While others will be closed. And I also drilled the holes for my maneuvering thrusters. Next step, build some launch tunnels. And install launch bay doors.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I got the thrusters painted and glued in place now. I painted the outside details flat red. And the rest Gunship Gray. Then drilled a hole through the thruster and painted the inside with metallic silver. And gave the inside a gloss coat. After gluing them in place, I covered the hole from the inside using transparent blue PVC. This will give me the light blue glow from the thrusters. Without actually having to add blue LEDs.

I also got the launch tunnel doors in place. But left two launch tunnels open. I built the launch tunnels inside the ship. And painted the insides with glow in the dark paint. Again this helped avoid actually adding green LEDs. In the pictures it looks blue. But it does glow a nice soft green. I wanted the green in the launch tunnels to be like the fighter ship has the green light to launch.

And it's not that I'm too big a tight wad to buy the blue or green LEDs (LOL). But in both cases I just wanted a faint light. And my electronic skills are terribly lacking. And I don't know how to make LEDs brighter or dimmer. So I've had to come up with other ways of achieving the effects I want.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So how close would you say this is to completion?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> So how close would you say this is to completion?


My biggest hold up is time. But the Submarine section of this should be done by next week. Then I start on the Leif Ericson part of the build.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Update : For some reason the makers of the submarine model made the lower nose section separate. Instead of simply making it molded into the lower half of the model as they did with the top half.
The lower nose section is exactly where I needed to install the LEDs to light the primary and secondary deflectors. But being made sort of like a cup. It was trapping the light.
So after some cutting, I used some styrene scraps to force the light in the direction I needed it.

I also added some smaller half-round strips above and below the launch tunnel doors. These strips are the phaser banks that will protect the launching fighter ships.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking kick ass! Keep going!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful job.looking forward to the finished ship.


----------

